# Aggression Problems!



## Succinimide (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm relatively new to the forums but I've been having a bit of an agression problem in my tank. I currently have a 4' Male Red Zebra, a 3.5' Female Arautus, a 3' Female Kenyi, a small (about 1') male peacock, and an unknown male fish bought from a local pet store (about 1.5'). Initially, I didnt notice any problems, but as of recently they've been acting VERY agressive. The Arautus was consistantly beating up on the kenyi, with the zebra keeping them mainly under control. However, yesterday I noticed the Arautus simply not leaving the Kenyi alone, so I put in a tank divider. On one side I have the kenyi, peacock, and the unknown breed... and on the other I have the Zebra and Arautus. Since I put in the divider, the Zebra has been VERY dominant, essentially not leaving the arautus alone.

I'm not sure what to do to prevent aggression and to protect my fish. My parameters have been fine, pH=8.2, ammo=0ppm, nitrite=0ppm, nitrate<30ppm, and temperature held around 78F.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of your aquarium? It isn't unusual to have aggression issues with the stock list of the fish you have. For the type of fish, you don't have enough to spread the aggression around. Another thing when you say the zebra is 4', I think you mean 4". The single mark means feet, the double means inches.


----------



## Succinimide (Jun 17, 2012)

The base dimensions are 24''x12'', much more long rather than tall which I've heard and read is good for africans. Its a smaller tank which is why I'm hesitant to add more fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The tank simply isn't suitable for keeping these types of fish. You want to have at least a 48" tank for the aggressive mbuna you have. If you cannot provide this sized tank, I recommend getting rid of the fish, and keeping something more suitable.


----------



## Succinimide (Jun 17, 2012)

Well that's really unfortunate, I've grown really fond of these fish. However, do you have any suggestions on how to alleviate some of the agression until I can either find a bigger tank or find someone that has the means to take care of them?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The only way to alleviate the aggression in such a small tank is to split them all up, dividers, breeding boxes etc..


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Just curious...how long have you had them all together? You really need to do something and soon before most are dead especially the peacock....


----------



## Succinimide (Jun 17, 2012)

I introduced all of them into the tank about 2 and a half weeks ago. They've only been in this tank for about 2 and a half weeks now. I recently moved them up to school but the zebra, arautus, and kenyi have been in the same tank at home for close to 6 months. They've been pretty calm until just yesterday when I noticed the agression really spike out of control. I've put in a divider and rearranged the tank to hopefully calm them down for a little bit until I can find a better home for them.

Also, for some reason the bigger fish don't normally bother the peacock... then again he just hides around the filters and other places the larger fish can't get to.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Succinimide said:


> I introduced all of them into the tank about 2 and a half weeks ago. They've only been in this tank for about 2 and a half weeks now. I recently moved them up to school but the zebra, arautus, and kenyi have been in the same tank at home for close to 6 months. They've been pretty calm until just yesterday when I noticed the agression really spike out of control. I've put in a divider and rearranged the tank to hopefully calm them down for a little bit until I can find a better home for them.
> 
> Also, for some reason the bigger fish don't normally bother the peacock... then again he just hides around the filters and other places the larger fish can't get to.


Yep...I bet he/she is pretty scared. The stress alone will probably be too much. Have you thought about getting a larger tank?


----------



## Succinimide (Jun 17, 2012)

yeah... just waiting for the paycheck to come in at this point.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Succinimide said:


> yeah... just waiting for the paycheck to come in at this point.


I hear ya. Have you thought about a 6' 125g? Some many more fish options....maybe you can find a good used one. I have been looking in my area for several months and can't find any so hoping one comes along within the next year.


----------



## Succinimide (Jun 17, 2012)

I just don't have the space for a 6' 125g. I'm an undergrad student so I have some space contraints. I was thinking more along the lines of 50-75g.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Succinimide said:


> I just don't have the space for a 6' 125g. I'm an undergrad student so I have some space contraints. I was thinking more along the lines of 50-75g.


75g...you want at minimum with some of these fish you have a 48" X 18" tank....floorspace is the most important thing.


----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)

Not true at all I have a 125 gal 6' long *** tried switching it'd ornaments around reorganizing and completely tearinring apart my aquarium and i still have aggression spritz in my tank i recently had to quarientin two a my red zebra and put my dominant male blue cobalt in a fry net because at 5'' he is just way to crazy and beating up on my zebras only one is a recovering mom and the other is a male I don't know why he chooses them and only them but I put his ass in timeout and if the zebra die off he will probably just tourment the next victim I think aggression is normal for these kinds of fish some just choose to display it more commonly then others the aggression took its turn for the worst shortly after my zebra was stripped for her first batch of fry which I'm proud to say I still have in a ten gallon waiting to grow out and release into main


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

I really like my 4x2x2 120gallon . if yo have room for a 55 you might for the 120.LOL


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

I really think its on a fish by fish basis. You can give them the perfect set up and they can still find someone to pick on. ( African Cichlids are my only tank and *** only had these fish a 6-7 months, so I am by means no expert) 
That being said I think you should do your best to provide the best possible enviroment for your fish.

I started with a tank too small and fish that were going to get too big. So I split them for a while, Got a bigger tank, rehomed all the fish and I still have aggression problems. From what I can tell by talking to my LFS and on here, these fish simply dont like each other most of the time.

Hoping to spark a little disscussion with some guys who have "the perfect set up" and still have problems with aggression or don't. *What works to slow down aggression?* ie more food, colder water, more rocks? I haven't gotten any of those things to work in my tank.

Im talking more spacifically Lake Malawi Haps and Peacocks. At least thats what I have.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What slows down aggression for me is stocking changes. I don't think it's quite on a fish by fish basis. You can expect and plan around certain behavior from certain fish. But you may have to fine-tune for the aberrant behavior of a particular individual.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Agree with DJ, changing stock is the only thing working for me in my all male hap/peacock.

Shizark your problem may be you've only got a small number of fish. More fish helps disperse aggression.


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

I will gladly add more fish but i thought I was supposed to give them more space?? How many more Haps/Peacocks can I add to my set up. my tank is a 90 gal 48x18 
Sorry to hijack the thread. Can I add 3 or 4 more fish??


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

I'm not sure on the exact number, I'm sure someone will chime in. I just think if you were to put the same fish in a larger tank, say a 6x2x2 you'd still probably have aggression problems. If your tank is already fully stocked then you'll have to move to either changing some fish around or getting a larger tank to be able to fit more fish.

For what its worth I've never had success with flamebacks in my all male, I tried two different ones before giving up, they were just nasty, nippy and had to go.


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

I really feel like the agression in my tank is getting worse as they get older (of course). I took the Red Empress out of my tank and then the Flameback was/is chasing the N'Gara. So I put them all back in and said F it for now. Im just doing my weekly 50% water changes and letting things play out for a month or so. All the fish are eating and do swim around. I'd love to add more fish, but not really sure what I would even add to this mess


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Shizark said:


> I really feel like the agression in my tank is getting worse as they get older (of course). I took the Red Empress out of my tank and then the Flameback was/is chasing the N'Gara. So I put them all back in and said F it for now. Im just doing my weekly 50% water changes and letting things play out for a month or so. All the fish are eating and do swim around. I'd love to add more fish, but not really sure what I would even add to this mess


I am pretty much having similar issues as well with a sunshine peacock really asserting his dominant role over the previous tank bosses. He is now bigger and asserting himself. I am just letting it play out. The fish he is harassing the most is pretty durable so hopefully it will be ok.


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

I figured that was better than keeping on moving fish around, more stress that way i think..Rather have one stressed fish than seven. 
Razor would you recomend adding any fish?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Shizark said:


> I figured that was better than keeping on moving fish around, more stress that way i think..Rather have one stressed fish than seven.
> Razor would you recomend adding any fish?


Yes...if you have an all male tank with only 7 fish and it is a 90g I would look at adding 5 or 6 more...at one time. I am at 11 and could still use 3-4 more in my 75g.

Here is a pic of my new trouble maker...



















He was very shy until about 2 months ago. He started to slowly come out of his shell. Now....he is really asserting his role as the boss. Just have to wait it out but I have 10 other fish to help spread it out some. I recently added some just for that reason. I was wanting to add 7 but my LFS only had 3 so I had to make that work. I am still looking for 4 more to add but they have to be the right fish and male. I took a risk adding only 3 and it worked. I was lucky.


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome I am going to increase my stock and add some rock, see if I can't really change it up.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Shizark said:


> Awesome I am going to increase my stock and add some rock, see if I can't really change it up.


What I would do before adding the fish is pull the aggressor, re-arrange the tank and add rocks if you choose, then add the fish first and the aggressor last. That sometimes helps and sometimes it doesn't but it is worth a try.


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

Perfect TY


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have 11 in mine and I think it is overfull. But right around that mark...you want more than 7.


----------



## freedom (Jul 7, 2012)

75 gal is fine for any chiclid set up. The key to any set up and controlling aggressions is how the fish are introduced. For example I have prob 75 varried chiclids in my 110 any time I see an eye catcher I buy it plop him in and not problems. They have to be juvinals though. If I try to put an adult fish they are bullied to death but the small ones trive. If you want an Afirican Rift tank it needs to be over crowded to they dont have teritory to protect. A new tank would redemidy this for introduction of new fish. If you introduce new fish now they may be gonners because it sounds like they are teritoral all ready.

I have a 10 year old established chiclid tanks with everythig you can imanage even puffers. I dont change ornements or that BS as everyone recommends at the LFS. My fish dont have much teritory to protect so the juvinals survive. They are chased around for about 24 hours then all are used to them and they fit in fine. If you do decide to use your current tank then I would have to agree to rearrange everything and then introduce new fish. :fish:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

freedom said:


> For example I have prob 75 varried chiclids in my 110 any time I see an eye catcher I buy it plop him in and not problems. They have to be juvinals though.
> 
> I have a 10 year old established chiclid tanks with everythig you can imanage even puffers.


I'd be interested to see pictures of this 110 you have...


----------



## freedom (Jul 7, 2012)

I have never used photobucket? Is there an easy way to post pics; I'd love to see what you all think. I don't post pics unless an attachment to an email (it's the only way I know how) so I would need step by step instructions I am not to astute in this area so any help would be appreciated.
PS I am new here is there spell check I type fast and make several mistakes. :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is no spellcheck, I could use it myself sometimes. More and more often. 

Photobucket is free www.photobucket.com). Just sign up and download the pic (like you were attaching it to an email), it's very intuitive. Once your pic is there, you will see like 4 links under each pic...last one begins with "img". PM me if you want assistance at any point.


----------



## freedom (Jul 7, 2012)

One last question, can I cut and paste I seen a nice pic of a african on page 1 is that through photobucket or cut and paste? If not I'll try the photobucket. Thank you for the help!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You will have to first host any pic you want to display in a CF topic on a website like photobucket.


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

Well added 5 fish on Friday. Much more active now, I like that much better. The last 5 fish in my signature.


----------

